# Load for TC BoneCollector



## youngie6310

I'm having TOO much trouble trying to shoot in my new bonecollector w/ scope. I use 100 grains of Sevin powder and have used TC Shockwave sabots in both 240 (hollow point)and 250 grains (ballistic tip). I have also shot a handful of 245 grain powerbelts. The best group that I have been able to get is 8-10 inches at 75 yards. To date, I have shot more than 50 shots, wire brushing between every 5 or so and a complete cleaning after 15.

I have been shooting the shockwave sabots because they were free but ultimately plan to shoot the powerbelts. Another interesting tidbit...I can shoot the shockwaves to get my 10" group but when I shoot the powerbelts, I never hit the target?

Any and all advice needed, please!!


----------



## duckmander

pm sent.


----------



## bigbuck144

quick question for you how do you like the TC bone collector? im very interested in buying one... the powerbelts are what i use and i like them alot so id reccomend them to you... :beer:


----------



## FEDuley

A 7" group is nuts. You must be doing something wrong. You should get at most 2" group at 100 yards. I recently shot a 2" group at 200 yards with my Omega. Are you seating the bullet to the exact same place in the barrel each and every time? After putting your load in a CLEAN barrel, tape or mark your rod and seat the bullet to that depth every time. If you can't, it's time to clean your barrel. With my Omega, 2 Pyrodex pellets, and 200 grain shockwave sabots, I need to clean my barrel every 2 shots (3 max) to seat the bullet to same place and achieve the above accuracy. With a muzzleloader, it's like making a reloaded cartridge in the barrel of you gun. To get accuracy, it must be loaded the same way every time.

Of course, you scope and mount must be solid.

I am not familiar with your powder, your mileage may vary. Good luck


----------



## striped1

3 777 50 Grain pellets and a 250 grain shockwave sabot with the ballistic tip. What primer are you using? Winchester works well for me, but I would switch primers and try something different than you are using. They can make a big difference. 
Check your scope and mounts. Make sure the bases and rings are torqued properly. 
Fully clean after 2-3 shots. As mentioned above, make sure you seating snuggly, but not too tight. On pellets you do not want to crush them.

Powerbelts are complete junk. I would not waste my time or money on them.


----------

